# RIP Jasper,Padfoot and Moony :(



## RattusWarrior

my precious babies have all died within two weeks of each other. I do not know what to think my babies died first and I thought maybe jasper did it but he died just now the same way they did... their older brother died the same way a few months back... I dont know what to think... Im so sad... I think this may have shut me off from rats for the rest of my life ???


----------



## CarolineRose

They must have had some kind of contagious disease. I'm so sorry for your loss, I don't know what else to say but how sorry I am. *hugs*


----------



## RattusWarrior

all except for jasper have died suddenly fine one day dead the next


----------



## RattusWarrior

what could it be?


----------



## CarolineRose

I'm not sure, I've never heard of this kind of thing before. I'll do some research and get back to you.


----------



## CarolineRose

You can try reading through some of these and see if any sound similar to your little guys. Some diseases don't have ominous symptoms so don't blame yourself.
http://www.animalhospitals-usa.com/...at-diseases/mice-rat-diseases-infections.html


----------



## RattusWarrior

so im thinking either *Tyzzer's Disease *or *Sendai Virus Infection *


----------



## CarolineRose

I though Tyzzer's Disease sounded right, but it is so rare in rats. Did you just adopt the two babies? The disease works very quickly so I don't think its the same disease as what took your other rats a few months ago.


----------



## RattusWarrior

well if its contagious i could have stayed in the cage perhaps not sure...


----------



## Tibbs87

I'm so sorry this happened to you. The death of one rat was enough for me, I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. Just know that this isn't the norm and that many, many rats live to be at least 2 years old. I hope you do decide to buy new rats because they are great companions. You have my sympathies, whatever that's worth! Best wishes during this difficult time.


----------



## Kinsey

Many rats live longer than that, I have one who's going to be three in may.

It sounds to me like Sendai Virus, were you perhaps in any pet stores that sell rats recently? It is possible you were infected with it.

I'm so sorry you lost all of them so suddenly. RIP guys.


----------



## RattusWarrior

No they came from a breeder friend of mine is there anyway to sanitize my cage really well so this doesnt happen again?


----------



## CarolineRose

If you don't plan on getting more rats right away, I'd go with bleach. You know the whole 10 parts water to 1 part bleach routine. This should kill any bacteria on the cage. Make sure to rinse and scrub off all the bleach and the smell should go away within a day or two.


----------



## RattusWarrior

what if I get more rats say next week? I hate being petless for too long


----------



## CarolineRose

I'd give yourself a little more time than that, the grieving process takes time. I'd say to wait a month or two but that's just me.


----------



## RattusWarrior

I dont wanna sound heartless but I grieved a lot when the first 3 died and now its just hard to grieve anymore I do best by just moving on.


----------



## CarolineRose

All people grieve in different ways I guess. If you think you're ready for it then go for it. I'd get them from a different pet store/rescue/breeder than you got the other three as their rats may be contaminated with the same disease.


----------



## Kinsey

Bleach will kill anything viral, but make sure it is dry before letting your rats in the cage.


----------



## BigBen

RattusWarrior said:


> so im thinking either *Tyzzer's Disease *or *Sendai Virus Infection *


Sendai is deadly, and getting all too common in the U.S.


----------



## Rat lover

*hugs* I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I'm so sorry I feel yur pain. If it makes you feel better, I loved the names! : )


----------



## BigBen

BigBen said:


> Sendai is deadly, and getting all too common in the U.S.


And I was just the other day reading another thread about Tyzzer's disease. The suddenness of your ratties' deaths sound very much like that. My impression of Sendai from people's posts is that the onset is more noticeable and you have a bit more time to seek treatment. Could be wrong, though!


----------



## lilspaz68

BigBen said:


> And I was just the other day reading another thread about Tyzzer's disease. The suddenness of your ratties' deaths sound very much like that. My impression of Sendai from people's posts is that the onset is more noticeable and you have a bit more time to seek treatment. Could be wrong, though!


All depends on the rat and the severity of the SV. I had a old boy with a URI who was recovering nicely, the SV hit and he was gone within a day. That night Dudley was quiet and cuddly but nothing ominous. The next day he was quieter, went running on the floor for Out time, I heard him gasping 10 mins later, saw him run under an end table, and he died suddenly. So from obvious onset of symptoms was about 25 mins til death. Rats have off days, behaviours change especially in older boys (he was 19 mo and had been an Aggression Project previously). I was shocked. THAT made me think hard and I realized I had taken in some sick babies the week before...ALL of my rats ended up sick (well all except about 5 of 60 were showing symptoms...from sudden death, to hunched posture, gasping, rocking while breathing (pneumonia), to lethargy and horrible gurgling noises, to just crackling and no real change to their daily lives. It does sound like SV. You might want to ask your breeder friend if he's recently taken in a rat. A breeder must quarantine after an SV outbreak fora minimum of a month and a half, more if babies are about to be born or born during this time. Mom's immune system will cover the wee ones so they don't show symptoms, but once they start developing their own (6 weeks or so?) then the virus will kick in and can make them sick.


----------

